# Looking for a 19" widescreen monitor...



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm looking for a 19" widescreen monitor with built-in speakers.

About the only reasonably priced unit I can find is the ViewSonic VG1930wm 19" Widescreen LCD Monitor for $245 shipped.

Before I pull the plug... any other ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## wbassett (Feb 8, 2007)

ViewSonic is a good name, and that price isn't bad.

My brother got a Dynex, his 21" computer monitor died and he found this at a good price. It's not a name brand but it is 720p resolution and has HDMI in as well as a VGA input for his computer. Built in speakers and the same standard minimal features. 

The ViewSonic you linked looks pretty nice and the price is definitely right. Going to use it as a computer monitor/TV?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Well, if you can live with the silver, or is it just the picture? this Samsung may be a good deal.

Personally I really like the Samsungs, I use ViewSonic at work and they have been very good too. For computer monitors Samsung and ViewSonic are my first two choices. Can't really give you any specifics, cause new models seem to come out every three months :coocoo:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This will go on top of my desk at the office... just a computer monitor, but I like the widescreen because I can place to docs side by side with ease. I don't want it too big though... 19" seems to be about right. I have a 19" regular monitor now.

Silver, black, green, orange or purple, it don't matter. 


Comparing the two...

Viewsonic
Contrast Ratio: 700:1
Brightness: 300 cd/m
Response Time: 5 ms
Warranty: 3 years
Price: $245 shipped


Samsung
Contrast Ratio: 700:1
Brightness: 250 cd/m
Response Time: 5 ms
Warranty: 3 years
Price: $217 shipped

Seems like the Samsung will do for a few dollars less. I'm not that picky on picture as long as it's at least good.


----------



## SLAYER (May 8, 2007)

Hi folks,
sonnie go for he samsung . 
you will never look back.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

What's with the need for built in speakers?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't have room on my desk for standalone speakers and don't use speakers that much at the office anyway, but occasionally need them.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I ordered the Samsung... thanks for the recommendation and comments.


----------

